# Hitting off a non existant lie..



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Whats the best way to hit from basically, a dirt fairway? My local course has really gotten horrible...there is No lie to hit from!! The grass is like a millimeter tall..Is this normal lie length? I've been to some courses that have lie that's 1/4" or better. So why does mine suck so much?? Maybe it's tht winter, killing the grass?? I can't get any bite on the ball, because there is no elevation on it, I might as well, hit it off concrete.. Any suggestions adjusting to a lie this bad??


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

300Yards said:


> Whats the best way to hit from basically, a dirt fairway? My local course has really gotten horrible...there is No lie to hit from!! The grass is like a millimeter tall..Is this normal lie length? I've been to some courses that have lie that's 1/4" or better. So why does mine suck so much?? Maybe it's tht winter, killing the grass?? I can't get any bite on the ball, because there is no elevation on it, I might as well, hit it off concrete.. Any suggestions adjusting to a lie this bad??


Where are you playing?
I learned to play golf on rock hard fairways because 25 years ago a lot of courses did not have irrigation. You have to learn to pick the ball clean off the surface. If you can not get any height on your shots that has nothing to do with the grass underneath the ball, sorry to say that. I can hit balls off concrete and still get lots of height.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It's not that I have a problem with height..it's just that Ive never seen a fairway thi bad..let me refine. In many spots on the fairway, there is no grass. Your hitting off the raw Texas gumbo, which BTW, is like concrete. The main problem is, that around the gree, there is supposed to be some grass, to make a good chip possible, but there's not..so if you hit the ball hard enough to leave a divot, it flies over the green. Of course, it is a cheap 9 hole course...


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Tee up rule?

Never the less...Start taking 1 more club than needed and swing it smooth. Smoothness = less need to hit the turf. Height will come naturally.


----------

